

Leadgen Advertisers: All Your Customers Are Belong to Google - kposehn
http://ppcblog.com/adwords-leadgen-customers/

======
benswieskowski
This article raises some interesting points, but ultimately I'm skeptical that
it will go as far as described here. Mainly because one of Google's greatest
strengths is providing a high quality user experience, and I just can't see
them sending a user's contact data directly to several call centers as a
result of one click. I think going down this path could be a really bad move
for Google, and it's in their best interest to keep at least one party in
between themselves and aggressive telemarketers.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
> ... it's in their best interest to keep at least one party in between
> themselves and aggressive telemarketers.

Google Voice.

